# Avo 24 Accessories Pack



## Vape0206 (13/9/16)

Hi im looking for the avo 24 accessories pack which includes colour o rings. I have a sample model so it never came with all the spares. Preferably Cape Town 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakariya Baker (16/9/16)

hey man eciggies has a spares kit for an avo 24, 80 bucks


----------



## Vape0206 (17/9/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> hey man eciggies has a spares kit for an avo 24, 80 bucks


Thanx bro but i got rid of the avo since i opened this thread

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

